
Lua: A Powerful Scripting Language - nreece
http://twit88.com/blog/2008/12/21/lua-a-powerful-scripting-language/
======
silentbicycle
The text of the page appears to be copied almost entirely from the Lua about
page (<http://www.lua.org/about.html>).

